# Venture Brothers..Like it or not and why?



## Darthjaye (Feb 9, 2005)

Just started watching this cartoon on CN and thought it was fairly funny.  Wanted to see if anyone else was into it and what they think of it so far.  Noticed Patrick Warburton playing Brock Sampson.  Think he's a great voice actor especially in Venture Bros.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Feb 9, 2005)

I rather like the show, and hope it gets another few seasons.  The last I'd heard is that Adult Swim hasn't decided whether or not to renew it.


----------



## PoppaGunch (Feb 9, 2005)

Best cartoon evah!

Some great moments in that cartoon imho.  Race Bannon (from johnny Quest) guest starring was funny.  So was the "Fantastic Four".  My all time favorite characters are of course Brock, and Dr Orpheus.  He is so frickin over the top.


----------



## Darthjaye (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta love the Monarch though.  I love the prison episode where he trys scare the ventrue kids straight.  Damn that's funny.   Although the testicular torsion one was funny too.  I enjoyed the Monarch's henchmen arguing about whether the Smurfs were mammals or not.


----------



## satori01 (Feb 9, 2005)

I find the show rather funny myself, much funnier then a lot of Adult Swim programs that tend to keep staying around. The writing is fairly smart, and the show aggressively paradies the old  adventure cartoons of old. I enjoy the overall middle age angsty feel of the show, where all the characters can look at their lives and see disapointment and wonder what they have done with their time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 9, 2005)

I like it, Dr. Ventures neighbor makes me laugh but The Monarch is just down right great.  The one I liked was the yard sale show, the light saber and the Monach's henchman was fantastic.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 9, 2005)

Very, very funny. The Monarch cracks me up every time. 

"Now! Feel the sting of ... The Monarch!"
"Monarchs don't have stings..."
"Shut up! Shut up!"

And the 'Easy Rider' homage... too funny.


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 9, 2005)

I love the show. It is such a perfect parody of the old Jonny Quest cartoons and has such a savage biting sense of humor. Frankly I think Dr Orpheus  goes to 11!


----------



## devilish (Feb 9, 2005)

LOVE - IT !  Hope it renews.

Don't forget the episode where they show them playing D&D in college...


----------



## MaxKaladin (Feb 9, 2005)

It's ok.  I don't like Dr. Venture or his sons.  Brock is amusing in an over the top sort of way.  The Monarch is good.  It's supporting characters like him that make the show worth anything at all.  

I did like the Race Bannon appearance.


----------



## Henry (Feb 9, 2005)

I love the show, and fervently hope it gets another season. I've written Cartoon Network, and the rest is up to them.

 Brock Samson, the "Swedish Murder Machine", is by far the most entertainingly written character, and my personal favorite episode was where they are caught by pirates.

"Grab the handle & push the button."


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 9, 2005)

What no love for Steve Austin and his Domestic Partner Sasquatch? Doesn't anyone remember those episodes from the 6 Million Dollar Man?


----------



## Warrior Poet (Feb 9, 2005)

Love the show, think it's hilarious.

Favorite characters are Brock (arrives at the UN, kills an alligator wth a knife, then gets the eye twitch when the guard says he can't go inside the building with his knife:  "Go ahead.  Take it from me.")

and Dr. Orpheus.  Emerging from bathroom at the courthouse, he proclaims, "I wouldn't be too quick to venture in there.  I had Taco Bell for lunch!"  Totally dramatic, over-the-top, hilarious.

There's more, too much to list.  Great stuff, much laughter.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Greatwyrm (Feb 9, 2005)

The first time I saw it, I though it was the dumbest thing I'd seen on CN.  I gave it another chance, though, and it's really grown on me.


----------



## The Serge (Feb 9, 2005)

One of the best shows on TV right now.  

The Monarch is absolutely amazing.  He's a lot like Dr. Venture from his voice to the fact that he's so narcissistic.  Love his interactions with Dr. Girlfriend.  Absolutely love her, from her appearance (the 60s outfits) to her butch voice.

Dr. Orpheus is hilarious.  He _never_ speaks, but shouts, screams, pontificates, and howls like a preacher.  Except when he refers to his daughter.  What's he call her...?  Pumpkin?  Precious?

I like the Venture Brothers.  It's great to see that they're friends rather than polar opposites that can't get along.  They have distinct personalities and seem utterly unaware that they're father is an extremely abusive, neglecting jerk.  They're just good kids.

Brock Sampson!  Mullethead with the great voice of Wharburton.  Love when he wigs out and goes nuts before he starts killing people off.  The delivery of his lines is nothing less than spectacular.  As well as his infatuation with getting it on with a rival spy.

The whole show's a riot.  From the clearly adult situations (handled in a mature fashion) to the spoofs on old Johnny Quest and other Hanna-Barbara cartoons, to the Fantastic Four (Barun Underbite -- I know there's another way to spell this-- is a hoot when he shows up) and other comic book characters, this is one of the best shows in Cartoon Network.  I heard that they were renewing it...


----------



## Ibram (Feb 9, 2005)

Dr. Orpheous is great, infact I like all the characters...  All in all Venture Brothers is one of the better showes on TV today (which seems strangly sad).


----------



## MaxKaladin (Feb 9, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> They _[The Venture Brothers]_ have distinct personalities and seem utterly unaware that they're father is an extremely abusive, neglecting jerk.



That's sort of what bugs me about them.  They're clueless and not in a terribly funny way.


----------



## Villano (Feb 10, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> What no love for Steve Austin and his Domestic Partner Sasquatch? Doesn't anyone remember those episodes from the 6 Million Dollar Man?




I loved the henchmen interaction, especially the guy who recites the "Before I met Monarch, I was hooked on crack cocaine.  Monarch turned my life around" speech.   

Speaking of Johnny Quest parodies, what was the name of that other one?  I think it was on an episode of Freekazoid.  It was the one where "Race" yelled at a bunch of people in a casino, "Heads up, you heathen monkeys!" and then threw a barrel at them.   That was his solution to everything ("If only I had a barrel!").


----------



## Mad Mac (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it's overall a pretty entertaining show, but I have to agree that the Ventures themselves are the weakest part of the cast, and by a large margin. I realize that their cluelessness/general worthlessness is part of the parody, but as it is, they very rarely succeed in being entertaining. Hank has some potential in him though, if they develop it more. All Dean has going for him is his crush on the Necromancer's daughter...he needs more.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. Friggin' Orpheus.  I love him.  "Who wants...PIZZA ROLLS!!!"

If AS don't renew this show they're nuts.  It's got a great balance between their completely WTF 15-minute comedies (Aqua Teens and Tom Goes to the Mayor, especially), and the more plot-driven half-hour network castoffs like Family Guy and Futurama that they rerun.


----------



## Kesh (Feb 10, 2005)

This is one of the few funny shows left on Adult Swim Sundays.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Feb 10, 2005)

I think the moment I decided I really liked the show was when the Monarch was on trial, and Brock and the boys are in the restroom.  One of the boys says something completely off the wall ("He's a man, and a man always respects a professional" or some kind of saying,) and Brock turns to him and says, "Honestly, where the hell do you get this stuff?  I never see you read..."

It was so unexpected and completely to-the-point at the same time I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Feb 10, 2005)

Pendragon's point of the bathroom scene is funny. But you all are forgetting the best episode...the yard sale! C'mon...when one of the Monarch's henchmen buys a light sabre and takes on Brock with it. He comes over during the mayhem looking to snap a neck and the henhmen says to the other something like "watch young Padwan as I dispatch him" or something like that. C'mon you can't say that isn't hillarous! I really like the venture bros a lot and I sincerly hope that it gets reupped for another few seasons. IT is a refreshing cartoon in what I feel has gone downhill with some of the stuff that is left on Adult Swim. I hope they show more with Dean and Trianna...yes....Dr. O's gothy little "pumpkin". That whole thing is hillarious. That and HELPR. Seeing him/it....HELPR is a him robot right? Anyways seeing HELPR tricked out with flames and all was funny too.

Thats my two cents

Aries


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 10, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Dr. Friggin' Orpheus.  I love him.  "Who wants...PIZZA ROLLS!!!"



I am going to start POSTING LIKE THAT!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 10, 2005)

I love everything about this show - right now, I have the DVR set to record every episode broadcast, EVER, and I don't anticipate any slow down any time in the future.


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 10, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I love everything about this show - right now, I have the DVR set to record every episode broadcast, EVER, and I don't anticipate any slow down any time in the future.



Same here.


			
				Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> The first time I saw it, I though it was the dumbest thing I'd seen on CN. I gave it another chance, though, and it's really grown on me.



The first time I saw it, it just seemed...odd, but the more I watched it, the more odd references I caught, and the more I understood the context of everything that was happening.  It manages to be both dry and over the top.

"Let them see the wrath of the monarch!"


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Feb 11, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I think the moment I decided I really liked the show was when the Monarch was on trial, and Brock and the boys are in the restroom.  One of the boys says something completely off the wall ("He's a man, and a man always respects a professional" or some kind of saying,) and Brock turns to him and says, "Honestly, where the hell do you get this stuff?  I never see you read..."
> 
> It was so unexpected and completely to-the-point at the same time I couldn't help but laugh.




That was Hank, on the subject of the Guild of Calamitous Intent, saying, "They kill clean, don't let dames get in the way."  It's like he channels crazy dead people, as Brock remarked.

No, I don't think I watch this show too much.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 11, 2005)

And best of all - it taught me the phrase 'sick-house'.  As in "Everything was fine until Brock showed up and went totally sick-house!"


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Feb 11, 2005)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> That was Hank, on the subject of the Guild of Calamitous Intent, saying, "They kill clean, don't let dames get in the way."  It's like he channels crazy dead people, as Brock remarked.
> 
> No, I don't think I watch this show too much.  Why do you ask?



That's the scene.   I was so taken aback that Brock would say exactly what I was thinking.  And the bit about reading just pushed it over the top.  I've tried to catch it whenever I can after that.


----------



## LiarsSmile (Feb 14, 2005)

I told my wife that this was the best cartoon ever. She looked at me like I was crazy. Three weeks later she admitted it was a really good cartoon. That says alot to me. The technofetishist ninja who tries to kill Dr. Venture so he can "do his thing" with his invention, if that isn't creative writing I don't know what is.  .


----------



## JohnRTroy (Feb 14, 2005)

> Speaking of Johnny Quest parodies, what was the name of that other one? I think it was on an episode of Freekazoid.




Ah, that was a blast, and not as mean-spirited or risque as VB.  It was called "Toby Danger", and was pretty funny.  They need to put Freakazoid on DVD someday.

The only thing about Adult Swim I hate is the fact that they take the genuine HB characters and mock them in their own shows, rather than create a true parody.  I hate crap like Sealab 2021 and Space Ghost, etc.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it's hillarious, I love that show


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 18, 2005)

*We're going to be the only ones there with henchmen!*

I'm surprised we don't see more Venture Brothers references around here, in sigs, etc.  One of many amusing quotes: *Monarch*: Hey, guess what? Nobody cares who would win in a crazy fantasy fist-fight between Anne Frank and Lizzy Borden. We never should have brought the henchmen! We're going to be the only ones there with henchmen!​


----------



## Dagger75 (Feb 18, 2005)

The garage sale was a great episode.

 the shrink ray, with the picture og a shrink ray on the dial to tell you you it was on shrink mode was funny.

 I like when Brock came out of the grave in Mexico "THEY HIT ME WITH A TRUCK!!!"  Still clutching the dead body of a henchman.


----------



## driver8 (Feb 19, 2005)

I love it..one of the few shows on AS that has a story line, just isnt stream of conscious, schtcik stuff. I had originally feared the show would just be a Jonny Quest rip off spoff, but its a great comedic takes on all manner of geek themes : superheroes, Hanna Barabara cartoons and super sciency stuff.


The Monarch is my favorite, and Dr Girlfriends Tony Curtis deep voice is hilarous, and Dr Orpheus.. ah well theres too many things I like about it.


----------



## Darthjaye (Feb 19, 2005)

I can honestly say every episode I've seen so far rocks.  I will definately buy the season 1 set in november.  Hope it makes it to a season 2.  

Gotta agree on how funny the garage sale was.  Also loved the "Depeche Mode" bit.  The episode with Monarch in prison doing the "tough love" thing was hilarious too.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Feb 19, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> The Monarch is my favorite, and Dr Girlfriends Tony Curtis deep voice is hilarous, and Dr Orpheus.. ah well theres too many things I like about it.



 Thank you.  I was wondering if anybody was gonna give Dr. Girlfriend her proper respect!  I love this show.  It's like a train wreck I just can't look away from.  Brock Sampson.  Monarch.  Dr. O.  Even Dr. Venture and his boys, "Runs-with-scissors" & "Henchman Reject."

I love this show.  In fact, I think it might be even better than Inuyasha (btw, did anybody catch exactly what the stats were on Tetsuaiga?  AS put them up one time and mocked anyone who understood the reference.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Feb 19, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I love this show.  In fact, I think it might be even better than Inuyasha (btw, did anybody catch exactly what the stats were on Tetsuaiga?  AS put them up one time and mocked anyone who understood the reference.



It depends on what you're looking for.  VB is a comedy.  Inuyasha is a comedy/action/romance.  Naturally, Inuyasha isn't going to be funnier than VB.

Regarding the Tetsusaiga, yes I remember seeing that segue a while ago.  It went something like "The tetsusaiga is a sword that does 1-10 damage and crits on a 19-20.  When it transforms it does 2-8 damage and crits on an 18-20.  And if you know what that means, you have serious problems."  The irony being, of course, that _they_ know what it means.  I love AS.


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 19, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anybody was gonna give Dr. Girlfriend her proper respect!



Dr. Girlfriend really creeped me out the first time I saw the show.  Now, of course, I give Dr. Girlfriend her proper respect.  (And who doesn't love her old Frazetta-designed costume?)


----------



## mmadsen (Feb 27, 2005)

*Second Season*

Can anyone confirm or deny that Venture Brothers is getting a second season?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Feb 28, 2005)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm or deny that Venture Brothers is getting a second season?




I certainly hope so.  I went to check the boards*, and they seem to be down right this second.

Brad

* - For Venture Brothers, and to see when new episodes of Inuyasha would come once again (last new one for a while is Tuesday night).

Brad


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 28, 2005)

According to a bumper card from last week during the AS block, they said they were very close to inking a deal with the producers of VB for a second season.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Feb 28, 2005)

*New?*

Now thats's what I am talking about. I think a Venture family renunion would be funny to include Dr. Venture's evil twin thing-a-mabob. Anyone remember the tumor that was his brother? What was his name?

My big question...what do us the fans want to see in future episodes?

Aries


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2005)

Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> Now thats's what I am talking about. I think a Venture family renunion would be funny to include Dr. Venture's evil twin thing-a-mabob. Anyone remember the tumor that was his brother? What was his name?
> 
> Aries




Jonas, Jonas Venture Junior


----------



## mmadsen (Mar 10, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Don't forget the episode where they show them playing D&D in college...



"What's a Leslie golem?"


----------



## Henry (Mar 11, 2005)

New episodes. It makes my heart happy.  Hope it's true.


----------



## Darthjaye (Mar 13, 2005)

It's funny, but when I started watching this, no one else I knew watched it, so naturally I wondered if it really had a large following, but seeing the response here and on the AS boards, I think it's got a pretty sizeable cult following.  I'm glad quite a few people enjoy it like I do.  It's got great wit to it.  And really takes me back to the old days of cartoons (of course I'm speaking of the Johnny Quest days).  It's nice that us big kids still get the cartoons geared for us.  This and Family Guy make it all worth while watching CN/ AS.  Keep on posting your favs and quotes.  Love hearing em every time!!


----------



## mmadsen (Mar 14, 2005)

*DVDs in 1Q 2006*

It looks like the DVDs won't be coming out as soon as we'd hoped.  From Jackson Publick's blog: And with Toyfare came the first nascent conversations with Cartoon Network about Venture Bros. season one DVDs. The good news is they look like they're happening, and we're trying to come up with ways to fill them with extra crap for you all to enjoy (it's a little tougher with cartoons because you don't generally have a lot of "deleted scenes" when everything has to be drawn from scratch, and "bloopers" are pretty much limited to characters having the wrong color shirt on, since neither Burt Reynolds nor Dom DeLuise has appeared on our show). The bad news is, like everything else with animation but for different reasons, it takes like nine months to get a project like this together...so the first quarter of 2006 is probably the earliest the DVDs would hit the shelves.​


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it's encouraging that Publick referred to the "season one DVDs," which suggests that there just might be a season two.


----------



## Villano (Mar 15, 2005)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> I think it's encouraging that Publick referred to the "season one DVDs," which suggests that there just might be a season two.




Stripperella was just released as a "season one" set.  There was never a season two of that show.


----------



## mmadsen (Mar 26, 2005)

*Team Venture is Go.*







Venture Bros. fans will be happy to know that Team Venture is Go.: I have just returned home from the Adult Swim 'Upfronts' (and the ensuing bar crawls and requisite, hangover-preventing pizza parlor visit) and so it is official...The Venture Bros. has been picked up for another season of 13 episodes!​


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 26, 2005)

Tasty.

"I don't even feel like taking a whizz on this! I used to DREAM about taking a whizz on this!"


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 18, 2005)

Was watching the Venture Brothers last night the one where they are all tied up and hanging over the swamp, but Dean gets this pain and according to the Guild of Calamitous Events rules that means they have to let them go for 48 hrs to get the problem fixed (Before they are killed Naturally). After finally finding out what was wrong with Dean from The Boy Genieous and the Albino, Doc Venture said _*"I knew I should have worked that problem out in the prototype."*_


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 18, 2005)

All I'm saying is that I want more Dr. Orpheus. He's the best friggin' part of that show.  

"Pumpkin!  You've changed out of your jam-jams into...the clothes you were wearing last night. How froogle of you."


----------



## Henry (Apr 18, 2005)

GO, TEAM VENTURE!

Hope all the same voice actors are in it; wouldn't be the same without Brock Samson.


----------



## Felon (Apr 20, 2005)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> I'm surprised we don't see more Venture Brothers references around here, in sigs, etc.




In general, I'm surprised the show isn't more popular. I've gone to download episodes through P2P clients--the most accurate gauge of fandom currently known to man--and they're not terribly easy to find. 

The show's a mix of action and comedy, so much so that it has bounced around Adult Swim's Saturday night action lineup and the Sunday night comedy lineup a few times at least. That's gotta make it hard to cultivate an audience. 

And I have to agree with what others have said regarding the Venture Bros themselves as needing a bit of an overhaul. They aren't funny. Of course, the show's creators may have figured that out for themselves, which is why they're dead.

The action should not be underrated. Remember the fight between Samson and Molotov Cocktease? Very detailedl choreography in that little scrap.


----------



## mmadsen (Apr 20, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> _t has bounced around Adult Swim's Saturday night action lineup and the Sunday night comedy lineup a few times at least. That's gotta make it hard to cultivate an audience._



_
Once you have a DVR, it's so easy to forget that normal people have to actively tune in to catch shows..._


----------



## Henry (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, that, and it comes on at FREAKING MIDNIGHT! I understand why, but you don't see more Venture Bros. References for the same reason you don't find that many Aqua Teen Hunger Force references, compared to, say, Family Guy or King of the Hill or Simpsons references - not a lot of exposure to anyone but the night owl crowd.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2005)

The DVR made this show possible for us to watch. I can't encourage people enough to tape it (or whatever they have to do) to make sure that they can catch this great show!


----------



## mmadsen (May 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I understand why, but you don't see more Venture Bros. References for the same reason you don't find that many Aqua Teen Hunger Force references...



Venture Bros. is clever.  Aqua Teen Hunger Force is...not.


----------

